# Free Corn Seed



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

I have 23 bags of 85 day Seed Corn left over from last year. This seed is free for anyone who wants it. You will have to pick it up in Montcalm County. I will need you to be a Pheasants Forever member (chapter requirement) so I can count it towards my acerage of planted food plots for the year. A PF membership will cost $30. I dont care where it gets planted, as long as it gets planted. It can only be used as a food plot and must stand until next spring. My new shipment of seed will be here in a couple weeks and I need to make room. 
Post here or PM me and we can make arrangements for you to pick it up.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Orion, is this RR corn?


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

if its RR corn i will take some off your hands. i am PF member also.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

I may be interested too, much more so if it is RR, although I am pretty sure it isn't.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

No, this is not RR, but it is good seed corn. I planted this very same seed variety last year and had very large ears and great standability. I may be able to get my hands on some RR corn but it would be May or so before I would have any to give out. I would like to give this seed a good home though. Very good germ last year, should'nt see much difference in one more year. I prefer to not use RR corn for food plots, but I am equiped to cultivate. This lets some weeds come in the row and increase cover for Pheasants. Just like 50 years ago when nobody used spray, increased cover equals increased birds.

P.S.- If there is a QDMA chapter, or similar conservation org. out there with limited funding who would like to distribute this seed to its chapter members, feel free to contact me.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Very generous offer orion. Thanks but no thanks.
I hope you find a home for it.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Natty B.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

My problem is solved, the corn is all spoken for. I'll let you fellas know if I have any other orphan seeds laying around.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Glad to hear you got rid of it. I would've loved to take some but our seed beds aren't in good enough shape to use anything but RR corn seed. Sure would have been nice though!


----------



## bat man (Sep 28, 2011)

Orion,

I am trying to find a source for corn and beans for the Mille Lacs whitetails QDMA chapter as well as members of the MNBowhunters.org.

I can't seem to find a place to start. Can you help?

Brooks Johnson
President MBI
Vice President Mille Lacs Whitetails QDMA
[email protected]
763 213 6811


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

bat man you may need to PM orion. This thread is 7 1/2 years old.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

lmao seedy


----------

